# Firefox 3.5 et "effacer mes traces"...



## treza (22 Août 2009)

Bonjour, Jusqu'à présent j'utilise Firefox 3.0 12 et j'en suis très content.
J'ai essayé la nouvelle version 3.5 et constaté que la fonction "effacer mes traces" avait disparu... pourtant bien pratique pour effacer cookies, caches, etc...
Je suis étonné par la disparition de cette fonction que je trouve très utile; a-t-elle vraiment disparu ou est-elle accessible autrement que par le menu "outils"?...


----------



## Museforever (22 Août 2009)

Outils / Supprimer l'historique récent ...

Tu coches ensuite ce que tu désires.

Mais pour aller sur des sites pornos utilise plutôt la fonction "navigation privée" 

[Humour]


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2009)

Museforever a dit:


> Outils / Supprimer l'historique récent ...
> 
> Tu coches ensuite ce que tu désires.
> 
> ...



Et un rouleau de sopalin à porter de main. Très utile pour "effacer les traces"


----------



## Museforever (22 Août 2009)

pithiviers a dit:


> Et un rouleau de sopalin à porter de main. Très utile pour "effacer les traces"



Ahahahaha excellente celle là !


----------

